# Do you trust launch monitors?



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 27, 2020)

My wife tossed some serious cash at something stupid that we don't need, and to the detriment of the kids' inheritance, I responded with a significant revenge purchase.

The new Callaway Mavrik demo metalwoods arrived at the club, and I made the huge mistake of hitting them on the simulator.

If the launch monitors aren't BS (intact male bovine excrement if you don't use this abbreviation in the UK), 
and I've long suspected that it is,
I hit numbers with these bad boys like I was a freakin' 40 year old.

So, with divorce court just sitting there waiting to pick up the pieces, I made the four-figure purchase (premium shafts, of course).
Come April, I'll be able to tell you if that was merely stupid or totally idiotic.
You've probably cultivated opinions already.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			My wife tossed some serious cash at something stupid that we don't need, and to the detriment of the kids' inheritance, I responded with a significant revenge purchase.

The new Callaway Mavrik demo metalwoods arrived at the club, and I made the huge mistake of hitting them on the simulator.

If the launch monitors aren't BS (intact male bovine excrement if you don't use this abbreviation in the UK),
and I've long suspected that it is,
I hit numbers with these bad boys like I was a freakin' 40 year old.

So, with divorce court just sitting there waiting to pick up the pieces, I made the four-figure purchase (premium shafts, of course).
Come April, I'll be able to tell you if that was merely stupid or totally idiotic.
You've probably cultivated opinions already.
		
Click to expand...

easy solution move to Colorado instead  you will be hitting 20 yards further without splashing out on new gear


----------



## IanM (Jan 27, 2020)

In recent bad weather one of my playing partners and I spent a couple of hours on the simulator, playing "Birkdale." 

He was most put out when it told him his driver only carried 205..and similar "lies" about all his other clubs!     Technology is not to be trusted!


----------



## IainP (Jan 27, 2020)

Revenge purchases, nice 🙂

The golden rule is to always hit your current clubs on the same launch monitor (& return to them part way through) to confirm the potential differences.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 27, 2020)

Monitor on the range had me about 245/250.
Then I hit one 306 yds.
I don’t trust them .
They have a run/ no run facility.
No substitute for hitting it on your own course.( before you buy it.)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 28, 2020)

It depends. I have used Trackman and GC Quad in lessons and on simulators and have had no issues. Been into certain High St stores and they have clearly cranked the settings so it does happen. Alway start with your clubs and you'll know pretty quickly if the monitor settings are out/cranked


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 30, 2020)

Like previous comments hit what you got.. but if it's out into the open watch the flight.
I am the only one who knows what was a good or bad or away from normal for my swing .. it's very easy to start chasing the track man or simulator. Look at your carry figures hit more of your own clubs and get to know what their off sets are .

But if it's any consolation the feed back has been positive and you may not got a massive difference in length but you will get consistency. So slide them into the bag discretely and enjoy them...


----------



## Britishshooting (Jan 30, 2020)

Depends, cheap sim set-ups and low end launch monitors make a lot of assumptions based on average data points. 

I have a flightscope launch monitor, it's very very accurate outdoors. If I use it indoors It becomes less trustworthy as it has about 12 foot of ball flight and then it's making calculations. I personally prefer radars as they track full flight of the ball. It appears GCQ and GC2 do a good enough job however also but I just prefer the radar technology.

I steer clear of indoor sims personally unless it's just fun with friends.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 31, 2020)

Update: I've cancelled on all but the Mavrik Sub Zero 18º fairway wood.
The 18º range would be the stronger lofted of my fairway woods, and I need a boost at that position.
For my weaker lofted fairway wood, I'm seriously considering a club that I'd forgotten was in my collection__a titanium-headed 21º Top Flite Intimidator 400.
I ran across it looking through my old stuff, and now I can't remember what ever knocked it out of my bag.

Ironically, both the new 18º and the old 21º are labelled as 5-woods, not that this means anything. It obviously doesn't.

I've got basically a new set, but come April, there may be three seriously old sticks in my bag: the Top Flite fairway wood, an Alien Ultimate sand iron, and a Ram Zebra putter.
All of these were replaced years ago, but probably only because I wanted something new.
My recollection is that all were solid performers.


----------



## Jensen (Feb 1, 2020)

Ironically  over this side of the pond we have store called American Golf, I wouldn't trust them


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 2, 2020)

Jensen said:



			Ironically  over this side of the pond we have store called American Golf, I wouldn't trust them
		
Click to expand...

Wise decision, mate.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2020)

Jensen said:



			Ironically  over this side of the pond we have store called American Golf, I wouldn't trust them
		
Click to expand...

That makes two of us


----------



## richard89green (May 9, 2020)

No I don't


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 9, 2020)

No.


----------



## Foxholer (May 9, 2020)

Jensen said:



			Ironically  over this side of the pond we have store called American Golf, I wouldn't trust them
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree - but for a different reason! They've  cost me a lot of money over the years! When I was working in Warrington, I went to their original shop and bought a set of TP9s (for £60) to practice with! That purchase set me on a trail I haven't been able to stop - having fallen in love with the feel after the 3rd strike!


----------



## slowhand (May 19, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			a Ram Zebra putter
		
Click to expand...

A have one of these in my garage. It belonged to my late father, and I see the head shape is making a comeback (Odyssey Tuttle).



Foxholer said:



			Totally agree - but for a different reason! They've  cost me a lot of money over the years! When I was working in Warrington, I went to their original shop and bought a set of TP9s (for £60) to practice with! That purchase set me on a trail I haven't been able to stop - having fallen in love with the feel after the 3rd strike!
		
Click to expand...

I played with a set of those for years. Sold them a few months ago to Crow


----------



## Foxholer (May 19, 2020)

slowhand said:



			...
I played with a set of those for years. Sold them a few months ago to Crow
		
Click to expand...

Gone to a good home then!
Btw. I too used a Zebra mallet at one time - back in 2000  - until I became addicted to Bettinardis!


----------



## golferinspain (May 29, 2020)

Hahaha!!! 
If you have a launch monitor or simulator at home, chances are it is correct...but to be honest the best way to see how you hit a new or different club is to head to the range and see the balls fly.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 29, 2020)

...i always mistrusted the monitors as I reckoned they short-changed me when it came to dishing out the caramel shortbread...


----------

